

 The fastest web server in the world? - jasox
http://seravo.fi/2012/11/the-fastest-web-server-in-the-world

======
codewright
One of these again. Right.

>even though Node.js is the fastest app server there is.

Nope, not in any metric. Maybe the author is a Rails programmer?

That squid sucks is no surprise.

This is a pretty unsurprising static files based test, but it's flawed enough
to make it mostly a waste of time.

The lack of GWAN and Cherokee in this comparison is a huge oversight.

~~~
ksec
That is because the world hate GWAN, ( for some strange reason ) But i do hope
GWAN takes off soon.

Edit: Just a note that next official version of GWAN will be released in the
next couple of weeks according to comments in Stackoverflow
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/13286818/what-is-the-
diff...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/13286818/what-is-the-difference-
between-gwan-1-and-gwan-w-1)

